# Introducing Pimg, CL1-R, CL1-S, CL1-F



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Yep- Pimg earned two new titles today at a CPE trial (we are running tomorrow as well)! Unfortunately, she did not do so hot on our 'Colors' run so we couldn't clear out CPE level 1. However, today was a fantastic day of agility and Pimg really, really did great! Our handling skills are improving big time, and she is getting faster and faster.

Four runs today:
Standard: 1st place, Q'ed
Colors: 1st place, NQ
Jackpot: 1st place, 57 points, Q'ed (Yeah! *57 points*!!! )
Fullhouse: 1st place, 33 points, Q'ed


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Full write-up here: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/agility/168152-trial-weekend-oct-1-2-2011-a.html


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

congrats!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Congratulations! Go Pimg. Great job both of you


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

It's really fun watching you and Pimg on this journey. Looks like your dedication is paying off. Great job!!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Wow, you guys are on quite the roll!


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

That's awesome! Congratulations!!!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Thank you everyone! I'm very proud indeed!


----------

